# Wed- July 21st- TeguTalk Scheduled Chat



## AB^ (Jul 14, 2010)

That's right...

On Wednesday July 21st we will be having a scheduled chat.
The chat will start at 6:30pm Pacific Standard Time (9:30 eastern) and will go on till everyone leaves haha.

The topic of the Chat is going to be "Reptile Safety Protocol" in light of Reptastics horrible disaster. I myself had a near fire caused by an ex's cat jumping on a screen top while I wasn't home. The basking light (150 watt halogen) fell onto a wooden basking platform I had made. Luckily I came home when I did but it could have been very bad as when I entered there was smoke and the box was smoldering etc.

Those of us who keep large amounts of reptiles inevitably use out electrical outlets to the extremes with extension cords, surge protectors etc etc.

This chat will be for the exchanging of ideas on how to keep our animals,our loved ones, our possessions and our homes safe!

If you have not used the chat before I suggest you try entering as some people may have an issue getting in. If there is an issue please let me or another staff member know so we can help trouble shoot your issue

Thanks


----------



## reptastic (Jul 14, 2010)

great topic, hope this will be a start to a booming chatroom!


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 14, 2010)

This is definitely something I'm looking forward to being a part of. Thanks for pulling it together guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Man, I would really love to be a part of this... but I'll be working, and I don't have a job that gives me access to a computer.


----------



## brutus13 (Jul 15, 2010)

Awesome. I have wires,extenion cords, surgeprotectors all over my house and I am so scared of something catching on fire. What happend to Reptastic is a huge fear of mine. I have never done a chat before is there anything special we have to do to get in?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2010)

no there isnt anything special you just go to the link below type in a usrname and type #tegutalk in the channel and your in.

http://www.sorcery.net/chat.html


----------



## AB^ (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump! to the top


----------



## AB^ (Jul 16, 2010)

Who's coming? Who's Not?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 16, 2010)

well you already know i will defiately be there.


----------



## AB^ (Jul 16, 2010)

indeed! Im gonna keep bumping this thing up so as many people see it as possibe, so it will be a successful event!!


----------



## AB^ (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump! Back to the top


----------



## AB^ (Jul 19, 2010)

It's in a couple more days...... so bump to the top again.


----------



## AB^ (Jul 20, 2010)

back to the top, one more day lol


----------



## reptastic (Jul 20, 2010)

one more day, im very excited!


----------



## AB^ (Jul 20, 2010)

Tomorrow, Tomorrow... the Chat will happen Tomorrow!!


----------



## brutus13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Be there tomorrow! Thanks reptastic.


----------



## avin13 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reptastic (Jul 21, 2010)

SINCE IM IN CENTRAL TIME I GUESS THATS AROUND 7:30? WELL ILL BE IN AND OUT UNTIL IT STARTS!


----------



## AB^ (Jul 21, 2010)

I just saw you in there, I was feeding some snakes so I missed ya


----------



## AB^ (Jul 21, 2010)

ok chat starts in 5 minutes, come on in!


----------



## AB^ (Jul 21, 2010)

ok guys, come on!!


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry I missed it guys. Thursday is my day off so Wednesday nights are a bit of a 'party night' for me. I stopped in late but it seems the reptile talk had simmered over by then.

Can someone, or a couple of you, that were there for the whole chat give a bit of a review for us? I know you will not be able to sum up the entire experience in a couple of paragraphs but maybe give us the highlights and show us what we missed to encourage us to make it next week?


----------



## AB^ (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll sum it up.

I'd like to thank that people that did show up. However it wasn't many, and we only touched on the "topic" briefly. Mostly just exchanged some stories and general chatting about w/e. rather uneventful. Had the attendance of forum members been higher maybe some exciting review would be happening here instead of this. lol oh well, there's always next time.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't make it.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 22, 2010)

i couldnt make it either, we were puttubg in another tank for one of our snakes and ended up breaking the glass on it, man i feel like my house has turned into a zoo! all tanks and no room


----------

